# 6 month -- exercise?



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey erveyone,

Ghost just turned 6 months, and i got a bicycle to bike around the neighborhood and also in an effort to get his energy out every day... its a much cleaner alternative than the dog park sometimes!!!!!

So far, we've been going everyday, for about 30-40 minutes, between 3-4 miles... gentle trots with a few full sprints mixed in...

He gets home, pooped... drinks water then pants for several minutes then relaxes....


Is the appropriate for him?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not at all. You are putting his health at risk. Find more gentler ways to get him "pooped" by adding mental stimulation. You want him content, not "pooped" at this age. I am glad you asked though. No biking for my dogs until they are two years old and solid structure.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

At 6 months...all that running at that young age could be damaging to your pup's joints especially in a breed like GSDs where hips and elbows are so important. Wait until he's full grown and mature. Right now he's still growing. Because at 2 years old that's when they get their hips and elbows tested, if you're planning to breed it. Even if you're not planning to breed it, wait. Find other ways to tire him out. Running when they're in the house or in the yard is one thing. Running because you're "forcing" them to keep up with your bike riding is another thing. This is from personal experience. I made that mistake with my first pup years ago. When he got older, the cartilage on his joints were all worn down, which eventually caused the head on 1 of the femurs to break. He could no longer walk stairs and jump into cars anymore. My suggestion...I wouldn't run him like that anymore until he's fully grown.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My puppy ran or trotted that far on a daily basis, so it's not, IMHO, the distance that's a potential problem. It's the surfaces that your pup is running on. If your bike is a mountain bike and you're riding on trails out in the bush somewhere, it would likely be fine. But if you're consistently running your puppy that distance on hard surfaces it's not a safe way for you to exercise him.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ill cut back his run IMMEDIATELY AND SUBSTANTIALLY... Thanks for the replies.

Its just he really gets big spurts of energy and this was a way to release it. i dont go biking, i bike him, i go at his pace...

I never tug on him, or make him keep up. he trots at his pace... as we leave the garage he actually pulls the bike for about 1/4 mile, then he wants a mild sprint before going into a dog trot the rest of the way....

ill cut it down to about 15-20 minute ride just to let him get his burst out then return home... no more treks for 2+ miles...


Should be good on that right?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would suggest no biking at all until you have the OK from a vet who knows these dogs. Please take the advice given by all here. You have many years ahead as long as he is sound and it is your responsibility to keep him sound as best as you can. Why hurry this young dog? Why does he need to get so tired? is his energy too much for you? It comes with the breed. Free play on a walk (when you walk) is much better or find a compatible play mate for him.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

You guys must think im speed cycling and pulling him to keep up... thats how you're making me feel.

Hes the one going at his own pace and im following him, i just guide his path through the neighborhood...


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Young puppies joints are not done forming at 6 months. Damage done now will have life long consequences. Forced exercise and exercise on man made surfaces is not good for growing joints. HD and ED can be caused by over exercise not just genetics. You may not be dragging him but going in a straight line, at a set pace, on a hard surface is not natural. Go watch dogs off leash out in nature. They constantly change pace, direction, and speed, and using a variety of muscles to accomplish those tasks vs. trotting along side a bike which uses a 

Exercise is not a replacement for actual training. A tired dog is just that, a tired dog, not a well trained dog. Once they rest up all those unwanted behaviors are still there. 

My main exercise for puppies and adult dogs is off leash walks in nature. The dog sets the pace and gets to do what they want. With young puppies I may just walk out and sit in a field and let them explore. They get not just physical exercise, but mental stimulation as well which satisfies both body and mind.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bramble said:


> Young puppies joints are not done forming at 6 months. Damage done now will have life long consequences. Forced exercise and exercise on man made surfaces is not good for growing joints. HD and ED can be caused by over exercise not just genetics. You may not be dragging him but going in a straight line, at a set pace, on a hard surface is not natural. Go watch dogs off leash out in nature. They constantly change pace, direction, and speed, and using a variety of muscles to accomplish those tasks vs. trotting along side a bike which uses a
> 
> Exercise is not a replacement for actual training. A tired dog is just that, a tired dog, not a well trained dog. Once they rest up all those unwanted behaviors are still there.
> 
> My main exercise for puppies and adult dogs is off leash walks in nature. The dog sets the pace and gets to do what they want. With young puppies I may just walk out and sit in a field and let them explore. They get not just physical exercise, but mental stimulation as well which satisfies both body and mind.


I like those last few ideas...

and dog parks are a green light for that reason i hope? i mean, when other dogs are there, they run and wrestle.... this ok?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I hope you understand that we're not criticizing you. We're just offering some sound advice because you asked. When you buy GSD puppies, normally the ads will say parents have "good hips and elbows" or they're "hips and elbows certified." And the puppies that are sold, should come with hips and elbows guarantees. This implies that hips and elbows can be a big problem with GSDs (usually all large sized dogs). We're just trying to help you avoid these problems in the future by protecting your growing pup now...keyword growing. Some of us have had bad experiences, like me. I didn't have the benefit of anyone giving me advice when I had my puppy years ago. I also ran my puppy a lot to get his excess energy out like you. Can you imagine having to carry a 100lb dog up and down stairs and into the car, many times a day, sometimes in the middle of the night when you're half awake? Or your dog doesn't want to go for a walk and do his business and instead defecates in the house because it's too painful to walk outside? Not to mention pain medication, inflammation medication, joint supplements, arthritis, hip support slings, etc. etc. etc. That's what I had to deal with at the end of his life because I didn't take better care of him and his joints when he was younger. I learned my lesson. I will take the advice of my new breeder and not run (hard) my new pup until he's at least 2. I plan to have his hips and elbows tested and certified then. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

So what is the safe extent of physical exercise he should get each day?

There is a nature trail nearby, as mentioned above, I could go walk there and let him roam a bit?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

JLla84 said:


> So what is the safe extent of physical exercise he should get each day?
> 
> There is a nature trail nearby, as mentioned above, I could go walk there and let him roam a bit?


That would be good. Although lots of people don't like dog parks, I take my puppy there frequently to play with other dogs and play fetch. School yards or parks with fenced in baseball diamonds are also good places where dogs can run around and explore.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

JLla84 said:


> I like those last few ideas...
> 
> and dog parks are a green light for that reason i hope? i mean, when other dogs are there, they run and wrestle.... this ok?


I live in a rural area and there are no dog parks so I have never used one. Even if I had access I likely would not go to one. I want my dogs to satisfy their need for interaction and play through me not other dogs. My goals for my dogs may be different from yours since I want to eventually compete with a puppy so I want a strong desire to engage and interact with me, and I don't want to battle against a strong desire to get to or away from other dogs. If my dog is getting to go and run around and play with other dogs that may affect their motivation to interact with me because they have already satisfied that need through interacting with other dogs. 

If dog parks are going to be part of your dog's life then using that as a form of exercise may work for you. I probably wouldn't go everyday and would rotate through various activities to keep things balanced. I pay a lot of attention to the sort of affect various activities have on my dog. Can the relax easily when it is over or are they keyed up and having a hard time settling. Do I see unwanted behaviors afterwards? What is my dog's attitude and focus like the next time we train? 

I like off leash walks because I am also participating in the walk with my dog or puppy. We are enjoying an activity together that isn't putting any really demands on either one of us. I'm not having to be in trainer mode and my dog is just being a dog. I also think offleash walks a good way to release stress that may have built up from training, being confined for the day, ect...


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting topic. 

I adopted my first GSD when he was three so this wasn’t an issue. He’s nine now. He still gets his run on, but he can’t take walks over 1.5-2 miles or he’ll limp after. Before him I had labs and for years and years I walked them 6-8 miles a day (I was thin then lol). But their bodies and back slope are very different than the GSD. I’m not sure how much GSD’s are meant to be ‘long run dogs. I’m still learning too. 

We are getting a GSD pup Easter weekend and my contract stipulates that I will not run her AT ALL or take walks (I think beyond 1 mile) until after she is a year old. So based on that - the 3-4 miles on a six month old may be a but too much. Good luck with him! He’s a cutie!


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Great advice on the nature trail!

After i took my daughter to school, i found one just nearby, minutes from the house, it was amazing!

Here is some footage...

Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr

Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr


Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr

Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr

Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr

Untitled by Jon L, on Flickr


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He is a good looking dog. I am glad that you are taking the advice. I too love the nature walks. It is so fun to see a pup learn about the world. You can train him by teaching him to walk over logs, navigate hurdles, creeks, etc. But also teach impulse control and obedience along the way, integrating it in his life. Enjoy your walks with him. Nothing beats walking with dogs.


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> He is a good looking dog. I am glad that you are taking the advice. I too love the nature walks. It is so fun to see a pup learn about the world. You can train him by teaching him to walk over logs, navigate hurdles, creeks, etc. But also teach impulse control and obedience along the way, integrating it in his life. Enjoy your walks with him. Nothing beats walking with dogs.


Yea, he loved it...

I did realize he found some old mangos or some nasty old fruit someone left behind, whatever it was, he was going nuts for it, i had trouble controlling him wanting to scarf it down, i tried to keep him from going for it but he was faster than me. otherwise he was great...

we had a good time.

How often can i take him? every morning? or every other day?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

JLla84 said:


> Yea, he loved it...
> 
> I did realize he found some old mangos or some nasty old fruit someone left behind, whatever it was, he was going nuts for it, i had trouble controlling him wanting to scarf it down, i tried to keep him from going for it but he was faster than me. otherwise he was great...
> 
> ...


Every day


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

easy enough! Its literally seconds from my house in the car...


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

so today was quite the adventure.... this clown jumped his fury butt into a swamp pond... he mustve thought it was just more land with tall grass to run through, then splash, he was half way in!

my heart started pounding because im positive there were gators nearby.... i got him out as fast as he would leave.....


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

It may be good to get a 20 or 30 foot leash...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

JLla84 said:


> Hey erveyone,
> 
> Ghost just turned 6 months, and i got a bicycle to bike around the neighborhood and also in an effort to get his energy out every day... its a much cleaner alternative than the dog park sometimes!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow just noticed you were from Orlando, i'm in Oviedo with a white shepherd also isn't that too funny!? Watch out for those gators.... they are a real threat. I trained my guy early on to never jump in open bodies of water. Until your pup gets the idea you might want to keep him on a long line... Biothane line was recommended to me on here and it did the trick while he was learning. We usually only take Gandalf on the trails with paths that have the option of no water alongside them just to be safe because the gators know the sound of dog tags.. What time a day are you hiking with Ghost? Be mindful of the heat too , even with the white coat these guys get hot fast. We have started getting up early for walks and aren't doing much of an afternoon walk this week since they're calling for mid 80's-90. Would love to PM you with some trail suggestions and good trainers in our area if you are interested!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> JLla84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey erveyone,
> ...


What Gandalf said. You obviously already know the danger, but steer clear of the fresh water. This time of year isn't as bad, but in the rut those big gators are on the move and they can be ANYWHERE.

It's a struggle because the dogs get hot and want to cool off. They are not safe anywhere within the strike zone of the water's edge, even (especially) getting a drink with all 4 paws on dry land. I lost a German shepherd sized goat this way

But nature walks are definitely the way to go with a young dog. You might try to find some playmates for your dog, better than the dog park. They can romp with each other and it really drains them.

Maybe join some dog lovers Facebook groups or something like that and make some friends for you dog who are socially appropriate. Then you don't have to worry about germs or bullying at dog park. If your dog is just a pet there is no harm in playing with other dogs


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Oh wow just noticed you were from Orlando, i'm in Oviedo with a white shepherd also isn't that too funny!? Watch out for those gators.... they are a real threat. I trained my guy early on to never jump in open bodies of water. Until your pup gets the idea you might want to keep him on a long line... Biothane line was recommended to me on here and it did the trick while he was learning. We usually only take Gandalf on the trails with paths that have the option of no water alongside them just to be safe because the gators know the sound of dog tags.. What time a day are you hiking with Ghost? Be mindful of the heat too , even with the white coat these guys get hot fast. We have started getting up early for walks and aren't doing much of an afternoon walk this week since they're calling for mid 80's-90. Would love to PM you with some trail suggestions and good trainers in our area if you are interested!


Hey neighbor!

Its a trail just between our neighborhood and the 429... i go at 830 until about 930... he loves it. for the most part its fenced most of the way until the very very back, then it opens up and today was the first time i walked back into the open area where the ponds are... my heart was pounding the entire time over the gators...i was getting ready to jump in and pull his butt out but he finally came by himself...

as far as the fenced trail with out water, is off leash ok? or should i still get him on an extended line? i saw some of those bio thanes you mentioned, 15 feet? or longer? seems a pain to carry around haha

and yes, please do send suggestions for both trails, and a reliable trainer we could look into because finding them through the AKC site is confusing, and one i reached out to wanted $150 just for an hour session to teach sit, stay and recall... seemed excessive to me...


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

JLla84 said:


> Hey neighbor!
> 
> Its a trail just between our neighborhood and the 429... i go at 830 until about 930... he loves it. for the most part its fenced most of the way until the very very back, then it opens up and today was the first time i walked back into the open area where the ponds are... my heart was pounding the entire time over the gators...i was getting ready to jump in and pull his butt out but he finally came by himself...
> 
> ...


Oh wow okay so you're up towards Disney? We're more on the outskirts of Orlando so these trails might be a drive for you but definitely fun for the weekends, i'll PM you the details . I've had so many close calls over the years with gators... my last dog when he was 8 weeks old I waded through a section of river holding him, when we came back after our hike to cross the river again a 10 ft gator was sitting there waiting... it must have seen us cross and was hoping we would come back  , I don't take chances anymore after that!!!! 
I'm careful with leash laws in FL... I'm pretty sure for Seminole county you have to have them on but I take ours off now that our boy is well trained and only sections of the trails I know no one is there... We bought a 30 ft biothane and it works pretty well but yeah it's a pain and it gets tangled around your legs often so I just got an E collar and we're going to work with a trainer on that. For a young dog in training the leash is worth the trouble though, we also have a lot of poisonous snakes (plenty of horror stories there too..) until he learns to stay closer to you. My absolute favorite trainers in the area are Dogwilling, Dogsmith of Northeast Orlando for socialization and CGC preparation, Tina at the University of Doglando also has some great information and Ed Reyes out in Chuluota, he trains all of Orlandos police dogs and really knows the breed if you're looking for sport.


----------

